# What games do You Have?



## raj14 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hello, let's list our Gameslists, see who's Got the Best Game Collection of 'em All! You can list your Pc, Console and Handheld Games here. You can also post a Picture if you want.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 14, 2005)

lets c, here goes my all PC, short and sweet list: (all original i might add )

Aliens vs. Predator 2 w/Expansion pack Primal Hunt
Half Life 2 w/CS: Source
Need for Speed Underground 2
Doom 3
Need for Speed Underground
Quake 3 Arena and Team Arena
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2
Grand Theft Auto III
FIFA 2002
F1 2001
Need for Speed 2
Cricket 97
Doom 2, Ultimate Doom, Final Doom

These r games that i left behind @home:

Hexen II
MYST
Chess Master 5000
LA Blaster


----------



## geek_rohit (Mar 14, 2005)

F1WGP
GP4
Cricket 2004
FIFA 2005
NFSU
James Bond 007 Nightfire
The Mummy
Rise of Nations
Project IGI


----------



## vysakh (Mar 14, 2005)

all of these are real, original. I am NOT lying

I may some more today. Will update the list later on
BROKEN SWORD : THE SLEEPING DRAGON
CALL OF DUTY
CRICKET 2002
DELTA FORCE : BLACK HAWK DOWN
DEUS EX
DOOM 3
EURO 2004
FIFA 2004
FREELANCER
GRAND THEFT AUTO : VICE CITY
GRAND THEFT AUTO 3
HALF LIFE
HALF LIFE : BLUESHIFT
HALF LIFE 2
HARRY POTTER AND THE CHAMBER OF SECRETS
HARRY POTTER AND THE PRISONER OF AZKABAN
HIDDEN AND DANGEROUS
HITMAN 3: CONTRACTS
JAZZ THE JACKRABBIT 2
MANHUNT
MAXPAYNE 2 : THE FALL OF MAXPAYNE
MEDAL OF HONOR : ALLIED ASSAULT
MIDTOWN MADNESS 2
MOTO GP 2
NBA LIVE 2004
NEED FOR SPEED : UNDERGROUND
NEED FOR SPEED : UNDERGROUND 2
NEIGHBOURS FROM HELL 2
NHL 2004
PAINKILLER
PRINCE OF PERSIA : THE SANDS OF TIME
PRINCE OF PERSIA : WARRIOR WITHIN
PROJECT I.G.I  2 : COVERT STRIKE
QUAKE 3 : ARENA
RAGNAROK
RESIDENT EVIL 2
SPIDERMAN
TERMINATOR 3 : WAR OF THE MACHINES
THE MUMMY
THIEF 2 : THE METAL AGE
TOMB RAIDER : CHRONICLES


----------



## raj14 (Mar 14, 2005)

Great Game Collection! I am mainly a Console gamer, with a lil' bit Pc Gaming Thrown in. Heres my list(Pc): Half Life 2, Hitman: Codename 47, Delta Force 2, Hitman 2: Silent Assasin, SOF 1, Doom1, James Bond 007: Nightfire,  Half life, CS 1.5. Games(Ps2): MP2, GTA 3, GTA: Vice City, Mafia, Alias, Bad Boys 2, Shrek 2, Ratchet and clank 2, Crash Nitro Cart, CoD: Finest hour, CMR 3, Mercenaries, Starwars: Battlefront, Manhunt, Maxxed Out Racing, ToCA Racer 2, Shellshock nam'67, SRS, The Punisher, BurnOUT 3, DragonBall Z: Budakai 2 & 3, SCT, Playboy: The Mansion. 1/2


----------



## raj14 (Mar 14, 2005)

It's RAINING GAMES. Dude, u didn't have to type all that in CAPs we believe u i can also list my PSone Games, if ya want....


----------



## raj14 (Mar 14, 2005)

PS2 Games: GoldenEye: Rogue Agent, Onimusha 3: Demon Siege, KillZone, True Crime: Streets of L.A, Spider Man 2, Ghost Recon: Jungle Storm, LOTR: The Return of The King, Gran turismo 2001, Gran Turismo 3: A-Spec, Gran Turismo 4: Prologue, WWE Smackdown: Shut your mouth, WWE Smackdown: HCTP, WWE Smackdown! Vs. Raw, Dead to Rights, Donkey Kong, Showdown: Legends of Wrestling, Tom Clacy's Rainbow Six 3, NFS: U, NFS:U2, Dead to Rights, Miami Vice, Midnight Club 2. There! 2/2


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey Dudes well i dont hv so many games in my collection but i do hv a small list----->

 FIFA-2000
 FIFA-2003
 FIFA-2004
 FIFA-2005
 FIFA-CHAMPIONS LEAGUE
 NEED FOR SPEED-UG2
 COLIN Mc Rae rally-2003
 COLIN Mc RAe Rally-2004
 NHL-2003
 NHL-2004
 SPORTS CAR-GT
 DIABLO
 DIABLO-II LORD OF DESTRUCTION
 PRINCE OF PERSIA-SANDS OF TIME


Well this is my short list and hey as VYSAKH told i am also telin' yaa all these games r original versions and not pirated ones so STOP suspecting me guys      

cheers n peace.....


----------



## abhi_shake (Mar 14, 2005)

Here's my list :-

Max Payne
GTA : Vice City
Midtown Madness 
Midtown Madness 2
Fifa 2002
Fifa 2004
Rise of nations
Age of empires 2 : The Age of kings
Need for speed High stakes


----------



## Yoda (Mar 14, 2005)

PC:
----

1. GTA 3
2. GTA-Vice City
3. Age of Empires
4. Quake 3 Arena
5. UT 2004
6. FIFA 2004
7. FIFA 2005
8. FIFA World Cup 2002
9. Euro 2004
10. UEFA Champs. League 2004-05
11. Commandos 3 - Destination Berlin
12. Halo
13. Prince of Persia - warrior Within
14. LOTR - Return of the King
15. Doom 3
16. NFS -- UG
17. NFS -- UG 2
18. NFS -- 1 to 6
19. Moto Racer 1 to 3
20. Prince of Persia - 3D
21. Age of Mythology
22. Spyderman 2
23. Half-Life 2
24. GTA 2
25. Cricket 2004

Thats all I can remember


----------



## raj14 (Mar 14, 2005)

Here is my PSone Game List: Jackie Chan Stuntmaster, Spider Man, Mission: Impossible, The Contra Adventure, Silent Hill, Dino Crisis 2, Spider Man 2, Mortal Kombat: Collection Millennium series, Nascar Thunder 03, The World is not enough, MOH: Underground, Rayman Rush, MOH, Syphon Filter, Syphon filter 2, Syphon Filter 3, Treasure Planet, CrisisBEAT, Brian Lara Cricket, Metal Slug 1, Hercules, Western Fewer, Tomb Raider 4, Monkey Magic, Metal Slug X, Drink, Resident Evil, Dino Crisis, Alone in Dark 4: The new nightmare, Tekken 4, Road Rash: Jailbreak, Tomarrow never dies, Toy Story 2, The Mummy, Captain Commando, Duke Nukem: Land of Babes, Star wars: Episode 1: Jedi Power Battles, Xena: Warrior Princess, MGS 2: Sons of Liberty. Whew!


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 14, 2005)

I dont play much, but here are some...

NBA live 2001
Claw
Nascar road racing
Midtown madness
Age of empire
Cricket 1999, world cup edition. 
NFS 2 SE
NFS 4

My first post in this forum!


----------



## raj14 (Mar 14, 2005)

Had claw, lost it


----------



## drvarunmehta (Mar 14, 2005)

Command & Conquer Gold Edition
Command & Conquer: The Covert Operations
Command & Conquer: Red Alert
Command & Conquer: Red Alert Aftermath
Command & Conquer: Red Alert Counterstrike
Command & Conquer Tiberian Sun
Command & Conquer: Red Alert 2
Command & Conquer: Yuri's Revenge
Command & Conquer Generals
Command & Conquer Generals: Zero Hour
Age of Empires
Age of Empires: The Rise of Rome
Age of Empires II: The Age of Kings
Age of Empires II: The Conquerors
Age of Mythology
Rise Of Nations
Rise Of Nations: Thrones and Patriots
Rome: Total War
Impossible Creatures
Empire Earth
Warcraft III
Caesar III
StarCraft
Tropico
Tropico Paradise Island
Zeus
Beach Life
SimCoaster
SimGolf
SimCity 4
Nox
Freedom Force
Black & White
Robin Hood: Legend of Sherwood
Baldurs Gate II: Shadows of Amn
Dink Smallwood
Curse Of Monkey Island
Escape From Monkey Island
Grim Fandango
Syberia
Syberia II
Beyond Good & Evil
Broken Sword - The Sleeping Dragon
Normality
Myst
The Journeyman Project Turbo
Quest For Glory IV: Shadows of Darkness
Leisure Suite Larry 7: Love For Sail
Leisure Suite Larry: Magna Cum Laude
No One Lives Forever
No One Lives Forever 2: A Spy in H.A.R.M's Way
Quake III Arena
Unreal Tournament
Unreal Tournament 2003
Unreal Tournament 2004
Virtua Cop 2
Serious Sam: The Second Encounter
Return To Castle Wolfenstein
Harry Potter and The Philosopher's Stone
Harry Potter and The Chamber of Secret's
MDK 2
DeusEx
Half-Life
Half-Life 2
Counterstrike : Condition Zero
Max Payne
Max Payne 2: The Fall of Max Payne
Rainbow Six
Hitman: Codename 47
Giants: Citizen Kabuto
Recoil
Nuclear Strike
Comanche 4
Grand Theft Auto
Grand Theft Auto 2
Grand Theft Auto III
Grand Theft Auto Vice City
Tomb Raider 3
Megarace
Need For Speed III: Hot Pursuit
Need For Speed 5: Porsche Unreleased
Need For Speed Hot Pursuit 2
Need For Speed: Underground
Need For Speed: Underground 2
F1 2002
Grand Prix 4
Superbike 2001
FIFA 2002
FIFA 2003
FIFA 2005
NBA Live 2003
Madden NFL 2003
Ultimate 8 Ball
WWE Raw
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 4
Tiger Woods PGA TOUR 2005


----------



## hack expert (Mar 14, 2005)

1. GTA 3 
2. GTA-Vice City 
3. Age of Empires 
4. Quake 3 Arena 
5. UT 2004 
6. FIFA 2004 
7. FIFA 2005 
8. FIFA World Cup 2002
9. Moto Racer 1 to 3 
10. Prince of Persia - 3D 
11. Age of Mythology 
12. Spyderman 2
13. Halo
14Max Payne 1/2
 COLIN Mc Rae rally-2003 
 COLIN Mc RAe Rally-2004
PRINCE OF PERSIA : THE SANDS OF TIME 
PRINCE OF PERSIA : WARRIOR WITHIN 
PROJECT I.G.I 2 : COVERT STRIKE
MEDAL OF HONOR : ALLIED ASSAULT 
MIDTOWN MADNESS 2
HALFLIFE COUNTERSTRIKE 1.6/CONDITION ZERO


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 14, 2005)

i dont play much.. but i got sum..

 Age Of Empires:Rise Of Rome
 Age of Empires II:age of kings
 Age of Empires II:Age of conq.
 Need For speed
 Need For Speed II SE
 Need For Speed III HP
 Need For Speed IV HighStakes
 Need For Speed V Porche Unleashed
 Need For Speed VI HPII
 Need For Speed VII UG
 Need For Speed VIII UG2
 Fifa 99
 Fifa 2000
 Fifa 2005
 Cricket Ashes tour
 Cricket WC 99
 Cricket 2004
 POP: SOT
 Man Hunt
 Tony Hawks Proskater IV{PS}
 SIMS 2
 Star Wars Episode I:The Phantom Menace
 WWE RAW
 Moto Racer
 Moto Racer II
 F1 2000
 Return to the castle of wolfenstein
 GTA I
 GTA II
 GTA III
 GTA : Vice City
 Spiderman II The Movie
 Commandos Behind Enemy Lines
 Commandos II Beyond the call of duty


----------



## raj14 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey Bharat, what da ya think of my Games Collection? Is it Good?


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 14, 2005)

PC
---

Motoracer 2
Need For Speed 2 SE
Need For Speed 3 - Hot Pursuit
Need For Speed - Porsche Unleashed
Need For Speed - Hot Pursuit 2
Need For Speed - Underground
Need For Speed - Underground 2
Grand Theft Auto
Grand Theft Auto (GTA) 2
GTA Vice City
MotoRacer 2
Microsoft Motocross Madness 2
Microsoft Monster Truck Madness 2
Tomb Raider
Tomb Raider 2
Tomb Raider 3 - South Pacific
Tomb Raider 4 - The Last Revelation
Tomb Raider 5 - Chronicles
Riven - The Sequel to Myst
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six
Rainbow Six - Eagle Watch Expansion
Rainbow Six - Rogue Spear
Rogue Spear Expansion - Urban Operations
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell - Pandora Tomorrow
Microsoft MechCommander 2
Comanche 4
Hidden and Dangerous Deluxe
Tribes
Tribes 2
Tribes Vengeance
Project IGI
Hitman - Codename 47
Commandos - Behind Enemy Lines
Commandos - Beyond the call of duty
Commandos 2 - Men of courage
Microsoft Flight Simulator 98
Microsoft Flight Simulator 2004 - A Century of Flight
Microsoft Train Simulator
Microsoft Combat Flight Simulator - WWII Europe Series
Microsoft Combat Flight Simulator 2 - WWII Pacific Theater
Microsoft Crimson Skies
Microsoft StarLancer
Microsoft Halo - Combat Evolved
Heretic
Heretic II
Doom II for Windows
Half Life
Half Life - Opposing Force
Half Life - Blueshift
Half Life - Counter-Strike
Half Life - Day of Defeat
Counter-Strike - Condition Zero
StarCraft
StarCraft - Brood War Expansion
Ground Control
Ground Control - Dark Conspiracy Expansion
Warcraft III - Reign of Chaos
Warcraft III - The Frozen Throne Expansion
Microsoft Age of Empires
Microsoft Age of Empires - The Rise of Rome Expansion
Microsoft Age of Empires II - The Age of Kings
Microsoft Age of Empires II - The Conquerors Expansion
Microsoft Age of Mythology
Microsoft Age of Mythology - The Titans Expansion
Microsoft Rise of Nations
Microsoft Rise of Nations - Thrones and Patriots Expansion
Diablo II
Homeworld
Homeworld 2
Aliens vs. Predator
Aliens vs. Predator 2
The Operative - No One Lives Forever
No One Lives Forever 2 - A Spy in H.A.R.M's Way
Serious Sam - The Second Encounter
Will Rock
Deus Ex
Deus Ex - Invisible War
Max Payne
Max Payne 2 - The Fall of Max Payne
Call of Duty
Call of Duty - United Offensive Expansion
Medal Of Honor Allied Assault
Medal of Honor Allied Assault - Spearhead Expansion
Medal of Honor Pacific Assault Director's Edition DVD
XIII
Quake
Quake II
Quake III Arena
Quake III Team Arena
Postal 2
Soldier of Fortune
Claw
3D Ultra CoolPool
Mace Griffin - Bounty Hunter
Heavy Gear II
Star Trek - Armada
Turok 2 - Seeds of Evil
Cricket 2000 (blech! Thanks to a Digit subscription)
Enter the Matrix
Command and Conquer - Renegade
Delta Force
Delta Force 2
Delta Force 3 - LandWarrior
Unreal Tournament
Unreal Tournament 2003
Unreal Tournament 2004
Far Cry
Evil Genius
Rome: Total War
Doom 3
Half-Life 2
Nexus-The Jupiter Incident
The Simpsons - Hit and Run
Painkiller
Painkiller - Battle out of Hell
Vampire - The Masquerade - Bloodlines

PlayStation 2
-------------

BloodRayne 2
Blade II
Call of Duty - Finest Hour
Devil May Cry
Enter the Matrix
Forbidden Siren
Grand Turismo 3 : A-Spec
Grand Turismo 4 Prius Demo
Grand Theft Auto - Vice City
Grand Theft Auto - San Andreas
Mace Griffin - Bounty Hunter
Need For Speed Underground
Need For Speed Underground 2
Prince of Persia - The Sands of Time
Prince of Persia - Warrior Within
Project: Snowblind
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six 3
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell - Pandora Tomorrow
Shadow of Rome
Silent Hill 3
Silent Hill 4 - The Room
The Lord of the Rings - The Two Towers
The Lord of the Rings - The Third Age
The X-Files - Resist or Serve


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 14, 2005)

I find only one notable thing missing enoomai
Freelancer.........


----------



## raj14 (Mar 14, 2005)

All Hail Almighty Enoonmai.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Mar 14, 2005)

i find it hard to believe that im the only one who has any game in the command & conquer series. so far i've seen only one person having a c&c game (renegade) which btw is not even an rts. also does no one have any intrest in adventure games? almost all the titles are nfs, ut, gta or half-life series


----------



## raj14 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey enoon! Great Collection Of Pc Games, Althought i do have a better collection, in Console department PS: U Have the Best Pc Games, Collection i've seen. PPS: Where did you got FC From?


----------



## raj14 (Mar 14, 2005)

Adventure meaning? Look at my list, it has many Adventure titles. Like: Hercules, Shrek 2, Alias etc.


----------



## raj14 (Mar 14, 2005)

What is this? Every Post I make makes a Carbon copy of it self. Why is that???!!!


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 14, 2005)

omg!!! enoon.. i think u can start a few gaming parlours itself!! or even a GAMES LIB!!  too many m8.. when do u have time to play all of em???


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 14, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> when do u have time to play all of em???


Just like he has time for all those lengthy posts!   

@Prof: Forget the air-fare to knock out the case mod guys. You make an ideal candidate for the hammer-skull project! I am eyeing your PS2 collection! Be afraid...be very afraid!


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 14, 2005)

@ ctrl i understan wat u mean by lengthy posts!  but then if u have the time to read thro it its sumthin interesting..


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 14, 2005)

Oh definitely...Profs posts are always intresting. No two wyas about it. Just wanted to poke some fun on him.  He knows very well what I mean! Right Prof?


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 14, 2005)

Darthvader said:
			
		

> I find only one notable thing missing enoomai
> Freelancer.........



LOL, I got totally sick of StarLancer and never went near that game. But I miss a lot of things that I wanna have - Escape from Butcher Bay, Unreal 2, Star Wars KOTOR, etc, C&C Generals/Zero Hour.  Oh well, maybe soon. 



			
				drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> i find it hard to believe that im the only one who has any game in the command & conquer series. so far i've seen only one person having a c&c game (renegade) which btw is not even an rts. also does no one have any intrest in adventure games?



I had Tiberian Sun (was that C&C?) but gave it away to a friend for free.  But I am planning to get Generals and Zero Hour real soon. 



			
				raj14 said:
			
		

> PPS: Where did you got FC From?



From a game store here in Bangalore, the moment it was released.  Dont know if I got it for 1299 or 1499 though, must be the former.



			
				bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> omg!!! enoon.. i think u can start a few gaming parlours itself!! or even a GAMES LIB!!  too many m8.. when do u have time to play all of em???



Yeah, maybe I can, but you know what, a friend at the Skoar forums and here, Arachnid, has more than what I have. Go figure!  As for game installs, well, right now, I got three PCs (I never "upgrade" I assemble a new computer instead and I originally had 4, but a friend broke his, so I've "lent" one of mine to him) on which I stagger-install the games. That is, on the Celeron machine I install the original HL, AoE2, etc. while on the P3 I install stuff like Q3A, etc. The Williamette one carries the Call of Duty, MOHAA, AvP, etc. games while the Prescott one handles Doom3, HL2, FC, Painkiller, UT2004, etc. and all the new ones. Come April, I should add to their family with an AMD64 and migrate Doom 3, HL2, etc. to that. 

But time, thats another story, with my new PS2, its been some time since I played whenever possible on the PC. Now I stagger my playtime between the PS2 and the PC, with the PS2 getting a slightly more share (but thats because I dont have any new games except VTMB) but come April 4, that will change. Viva la RoE! (I wonder how many will get this pun )


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 14, 2005)

@Prof: You stilldont have Unreal 2? I thought 'Nid found one original piece for you! Let me try again and see if I can find one here.

As for the pun, maybe I got it, but I wont hazard a guess.  Errr...anything to do with Gates, X-Box...err...empires...oh forget it!


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 14, 2005)

@enoon i got it.. RoE lives


----------



## pkhajanchi (Mar 14, 2005)

*My game list*

My game list trailer...
HALO 2
DOOM 3
HL2
BURNOUT 3
GTA SAN ANDRAES
TOP SPIN

Plaese note, this is only the trailer


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 14, 2005)

@cody: No, I think he forgot and I dont think I reminded him. Anyway, still cant find the game anywhere here. Thanks a lot, if you find it, lemme know.

(ATTN: Guys from Bangalore, if you ever see Unreal 2 in a shelf somewhere, anywhere, let me know the address. Thanks in advance.)



			
				ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> As for the pun, maybe I got it, but I wont hazard a guess. Errr...anything to do with Gates, X-Box...err...empires...oh forget it!



Actually, no, its a bit more complicated, so I will spare you. I said "Viva la RoE."  Of course, I meant the Doom 3 : Resurrection of Evil (RoE) expansion, and that part you would have figured. But the pun was that there is a French expression called "Viva le Roi!" which roughly translates to "Long Live the King!"  You see... oui? Ah, well, I gotta stop making jokes like this before you all kill me.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 14, 2005)

Damn! I knew I would embaress myself!


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 14, 2005)

lol..thats ok...its only THE PROF that embarassed you anyways


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 14, 2005)

Thank god for small mercies! 
OK back to topic...who is gonna list his/her(!) game library list?


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 14, 2005)

I already did that once....there was already another thread on GD which was the same thing. Gawd I cant go thru all that again! My list is too big!!!


----------



## Arachnid (Mar 14, 2005)

Enoon you FREEK! What the hell is it with you and UT2? Dammit man...the game is hard to beat and it costs 1200 bucks! Grow up ya freakin retard! 

BTW - I'm comin to bangalore on the 29th of April. So you better send me your wish list soon!


----------



## raj14 (Mar 15, 2005)

@enoon: U Can Find UT2! Send a DD in favour Milestone Interactive of Rs.1299. U will get it in 9days. Yeah, me also had A Extreamly High End Rig, gave it to my sister. Currently i have a dabba(my 2nd Pc) which i dont want to talk about. PS: COFR:EFBB is also availble on MileSTONE interactive. Hey, i see u took my Advice and brought Forbidden: Siren how is it?


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 15, 2005)

@cody: Nah, man, you didnt embarrass yourself. You would have only done that if you'd said something like "My fingertips hurt" or "Welcome abroad!" or something like that. 

@icecoolz: Man, can you point the link out to me?  There's nothing I like more than watching other peoples' impressive list and getting a heartburn. Call me a self-sadist! 

@Arachnid: Well, I am kind of an Unreal Nut!  I know you got it for the XBox, but I didnt have any trouble with the demo of the PC version at least.  Plus, I am still looking for the original Na Pali expansion and anything that will tell me the story of what happened to our unfortunate hero would be welcome.  As for the list, I am still working on it. 

But you know what, Nid and raj, 1200/1299 is a bit TOO much for a game that's that old. I know what Milestone Interactive does, those greedy... well, never mind. They sell a PS2 DS controller for 2500 bucks and an 8MB memory card for 2000 bucks, so its a small wonder they sell Unreal 2 for 1300 bucks. I think I will stick to a store or just wait until prices drop down to the 600-700 level. Heck, even newer games are only a bit more pricey.  

@raj: I will never make the mistake of giving away my good system to anyone. I "lent" (note I didnt say "gave away") the second oldest system I had.  Plus, I have been searching for the guy who recommended Forbidden: Siren to me.  LOL, was it you? I've got half a good mind to chop you into tiny little pieces.  Man, is that a game or an exercise in futility? Its the toughest game I have ever seen in my entire life and I am NOT playing it again.  In fact, I went and told everyone that it was the worst game I've ever played in the thread here and told Nid to stay away from the game at all costs. Heck, Silent Hill 4 is child's play compared to this game.  Shibito, indeed, I call it Sh1tto!


----------



## raj14 (Mar 15, 2005)

Enoo, i agree the game is tough as hell, but thats where the fun begins. It's quite chilly. C'mon the game is great. Admit it. Atleast thank me 2000 bucks? For a 8MB Memory card?Money thirsty vampires! I got mine@Rs.800. Sealed brand new man i envy you. I got so many games, yet they don't seem much to me do u envy my collection? Cause i surely do. Just To clear things: I've got all games. I m NOT a Lier! PS: The Suffering is also a great game. Try it.  I m gonna Buy XBox next month.


----------



## ujjwal (Mar 15, 2005)

The few original games I have (All PC)-

Half-Life Blue Shift (includes opposing force)
Simcity 3000
AoE2
Prince of persia collecters edition (1&2)
Unreal
Midtown Madness
The Longest Journey
Road Rash
Myst
Streets of Simcity
Microsoft Flight Simulator
NBA Live 99
Cricket 97
Cricket 2000

All I wish to add to this is Grim Fandango...


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 15, 2005)

@raj: Man, your definition of fun must be quite different from mine.  I just couldn't get through even the beginning stages without extreme effort and cursing everything under the Sun and stomping around the house like an enraged bull.  I know it supposed to be chilly, and its supposed to be a stealth-based game, but this is taking stealth to its limits. Its like a godd@mn life simulator, two shots, and bye bye, you're dead. Considering that everyone in that game is an Olympic sharpshooter to boot, and no matter how stealthy I try to be, the Sightjacking mode will kick in and the Shibito will see me. GRRRR! I am going to give that game away to someone I want to torment real bad and then watch them as they tear their hair out. 

I got my new 8MB card for around 1k, but MI is just too greedy when it comes to selling anything, so no sending them checks for Unreal 2, thank you.  As for The Suffering, I will check out the reviews extensively before buying it. I am a console newbie man, I am just not used to the DS controller.  I am going to plug my USB keyboard and mouse in


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 15, 2005)

Unreal 2 is tough ??? huh ? I completed the game long back on my Geforce MX 440 card without even dying once.....ok I am sure I am not that good!!! lol

I still have a back up copy of it somewhere enoonmai if you need it. And no I aint putting up that list again


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 15, 2005)

@enoomai ---- You should really try kotor . it rockzzz. played it over 3 0r 4 times for the diff endings


----------



## [lokesh] (Mar 15, 2005)

Great collection guys....here is mine...

The Chronicles Of Riddick: Escape From Butcher Bay
Quake 3 Arena
Half Life: Blue Shift
Half life 2
Half Life:Counter Strike
Far Cry
MotoCross Madness
The Suffering
The Thing
Need For Speed 2,3,4,5,6,
Need For Speed Underground
Need For Speed Underground 2
GTA: III
GTA: Vice City
Max Payne 1
Max Payne 2
Prince Of Persia: Sands of time
Doom III
Age of Empires
Road Rash
Red Alert
Fifa 2005
Cricket 2004
Unreal
Unreal Tournament
Unreal Tournament 2004
Halo: Combat Evolved


----------



## nix (Mar 15, 2005)

*hi*

these are the first gmes i bought since i got a g-card recently, 
gtavc
BF1942
singles:flirt up your life
FIFA 2005

i liked all except BF1942, its more like a strategy game than action.


----------



## raj14 (Mar 15, 2005)

Use some cheats. Well, i found the DS controller perfect for playing Action game(Not Fps!) i m playing PSone Games from may 03. Do u have CS:CZ? Man, where did ya get GTA:SA? Dying to play the game. Can u get one for me?


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 16, 2005)

I got GTA:SA along with the PS2. My relative picked it up for me, I dont know from where. But it says NTSC so its gotta be the US. But cheats for Forbidden Siren? I dont have them. Come to think of it, very very few PS2 games have them, unless you get the GameShark. And yes, I have CS:CZ, I kinda like it, in spite of what the others have to say. Plus, it gave me a CD with all the then released 10 preview videos of HL2 so I kinda bought it just for that.


----------



## raj14 (Mar 16, 2005)

Oh. Many Ps2 Games have cheats. Btw you don't know you're missing, get Burnout 3: Takedown. It's a awesome game! Did you ur ps2 Driver CD yet? Cause i want to enable the AA but i need a Driver CD for that.


----------



## raj14 (Mar 16, 2005)

Oh. Many Ps2 Games have cheats. Btw you don't know you're missing, get Burnout 3: Takedown. It's a awesome game! Did you ur ps2 Driver CD yet? Cause i want to enable the AA but i need a Driver CD for that.the PS2 u have is with ModChip Right?


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Mar 16, 2005)

My PC game collection:
GTA Vice City 
Tomb Raider  The Last Revelation 
Tomb Raider Chronicles
Tomb Raider Angel of Darkness
Rainbow Six - Rogue Spear 
Half Life Platinum Collection which includes
Half Life
Opposing Force
Blueshift 
Counter-Strike 
Warcraft III - Reign of Chaos 
No One Lives Forever 
No One Lives Forever 2
Serious Sam
Serious Sam - The Second Encounter 
Deus Ex
Harry Potter and the Sorceror's Stone
Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets
Max Payne 
Max Payne 2 - The Fall of Max Payne 
Quake III Arena 
Postal 2 
Soldier of Fortune II: Double Helix
Cricket 2004
Enter the Matrix
Unreal II: The Awakening
Return to Castle Wolfenstein
Hulk
Clive Barker's Undying
Unreal Tournament 2003
Mafia
NBA Live 2003
X2: Wolverines Revenge
American McGee's Alice
System Shock 2
KISS Psycho Circus
Pro Soccer Cup 2002
Tron 2.0

My Xbox Games:

Armed and Dangerous
Beyond Good & Evil
BloodRayne 2
Burnout 3: Takedown
Call of Duty: Finest Hour
Counter-Strike
Crimson Skies: High Road to Revenge
Dead or Alive 3
Deus Ex: Invisible War
Fable
Fatal Frame II: Crimson Butterfly Director's Cut
Freedom Fighters
Full Spectrum Warrior
Futurama
GoldenEye: Rogue Agent
Grand Theft Auto Double Pack
The Great Escape
Gunvalkyrie
Halo 2
Halo: Combat Evolved
Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban
Hitman: Contracts
The Incredibles
Indiana Jones and the Emperor's Tomb
James Bond 007: Everything or Nothing
Judge Dredd: Dredd Versus Death
Leisure Suit Larry: Magna Cum Laude
Mafia
Manhunt
Max Payne
Max Payne 2: The Fall of Max Payne
MechAssault 2: Lone Wolf
Medal of Honor Frontline
Men of Valor
Mercenaries
Metal Arms: Glitch in the System
NBA Street V3
Need for Speed Underground
Ninja Gaiden
Oddworld Stranger's Wrath
Otogi 2: Immortal Warriors
Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time
Prince of Persia: Warrior Within
Pro Evolution Soccer 4
Project Gotham Racing 2
Psi-Ops: The Mindgate Conspiracy
The Punisher
Red Dead Revolver
Return to Castle Wolfenstein: Tides of War
Second Sight
Shadow Ops: Red Mercury
Spider-Man 2
Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic II: The Sith Lords
Star Wars: Battlefront
The Suffering
Thief: Deadly Shadows
TimeSplitters 2
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Pandora Tomorrow
Top Spin
Tron 2.0: Killer App
True Crime: Streets of LA
WWE Raw 2
X2: Wolverine's Revenge
XIII

My N-Gage Games:
Ashen
Tomb Raider
Crash Nitro Cart
FIFA 2005
Spider Man 2


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 16, 2005)

@abjh.. good god u got so many games 4 XB.. are they all original?? man it costs bout 2000 a game legal..


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 16, 2005)

@drvarunmehta
@enoonmai
@abhijeet_ghosh

Did u spend ur entire life (till now.......)
PLAYIN' GAMES !!!

What an E-N-O-R-M-O-U-S collection u possess !

R ALL OF THEM ORIGINAL ones ?
Not likely though, eh ?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi guys well hey DUDES all u big gamers out there and those with ur so long big lists of GAMES    8)  i just wanna ask u one thing guys.....

Well since u hv so many games,but do u all get time to complete each and every game?I mean is this a collection mania or a completed game lists?? 

neways i am happy to know abt so many new games in this forum so keep up the good work guys.......    

and BTW if u wanna see my games collection list u can turn to PAGE-1 of this forum and see my list in the 8th number by scrolling down with the    pointing to my lists.And yes they r all originals, i mean most of them,    

neways  chees n peace.....


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 16, 2005)

@rajkumar_personal: Well, all of my PC games are originals and fully paid for. And 20/25 PS2 games are originals, I got 6 of them along with my PS2 and the remaining I had a friend coming down from the US last week bring me.

And no, I havent spent ALL my life playing them, you play a game and move on, and if you feel like it, install and play it again later. You dont have to keep playing all games at all times, do you? 

@ashu888ashu888: Well, I always get time to complete a game. Its definitely not a collection mania. Once I play a game twice or thrice fully, I uninstall it unless its damn good. So you see, with some games, I dont even have to touch them again. Like, UT2003 for instance. Every single map and gametype is in UT2004, so the 2003 one is pretty much a waste for me and I will never touch it again. We definitely complete all the games, and with some like Q3A or UT2004, they're never uninstalled.


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 16, 2005)

well as for the games i have purchased

i used to purchase games some 5-6 years back when i wasn in VI and VII standard

brot games like

HALF-LIFE, Resident EVIL 3, Kings Quest VI , and some free games compilation

well these were it

not many games i personally own

the other games i have genuine copies aer the ones bundled with my graphics cards and stuff

i m a poor fellow who cant afford games after spending the money on the rite hardware


----------



## krishnansurya (Mar 16, 2005)

command and conquer generals
command and conquer generals :zero hour
nfs:1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9
the sims 4
gta vice city
gta 3
gta 2
gta 1
syberia
half life 1
half life:condition zero
tron
far cry
no one lives forever:2
max payne:all
oo7:night fire
harry potter:all
csi :d m
cat woman
true crime
flight simulator:2004
train simulator
airport tycoon
zoo tycoon
prince of persia :sands of time


----------



## krishnansurya (Mar 16, 2005)

the above were my pcs
here are my nitendo:gmae boy advance

road rash:jail break
terminator :3
mortal kombat
pac man


----------



## infernus (Mar 16, 2005)

krishnansurya said:
			
		

> half life:condition zero



You meant Counter Strike:Condition Zero right?



			
				enoonmai said:
			
		

> And yes, I have CS:CZ, I kinda like it, in spite of what the others have to say.



Finally, someone who likes CS:CZ. I bought it mainly for the single player experience of Counter Strike and sure is a decent substitute for counter strike multiplayer. But the AI are a bit buggy though(Getting stuck in places like ladders, waiting for you to defuse the bomb even if they can, blocking your path often, blahblah...). But Deleted Scenes was a horror.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 16, 2005)

I also liked CS:CZ. And guess what, the A.I. improved after regular playing. But yes, Deleted Scenes was a horrible expirience. I played through it, but now I wonder how did I manage it!


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 16, 2005)

infernus said:
			
		

> Finally, someone who likes CS:CZ. I bought it mainly for the single player experience of Counter Strike and sure is a decent substitute for counter strike multiplayer. But the AI are a bit buggy though(Getting stuck in places like ladders, waiting for you to defuse the bomb even if they can, blocking your path often, blahblah...). But Deleted Scenes was a horror.



Amen, brother!  While I loved and welcomed the official CS bot for offline play, even though the AI was buggy, the DS option was a pain, and I can understand why it would be called DS.  It was OK, but then for someone that's played classy stuff like the Rainbow Six series and was used to a completely different environment for CS, this was too much of a letdown. I was so disappointed when CS:S didnt ship with the bots, unlike the beta that had just disabled the bots. I thought they'd enable it when they went gold with HL2, but its taken them SO SO SO long to release the bot   But I just love the feature set. 

*www.steampowered.com/?area=CSS_bots

Valve is definitely one company that keeps up its promise!


----------



## imported_Bharath (Mar 16, 2005)

Medal of honor: Allied Assault
Medal of honor: Spearhead
Medal of honor: Breakthrough
Medal of honor: Pacific Assault
Call of duty
Call of duty     : United Offensive
BattleField1942
BattleField       : Vietnam
Need for speed 1
Need for speed 2
Need for speed 3
Need for speed 4
Need for speed: Underground
Need for speed: Underground2
Quake1
Quake2
Quake3
Rally Championship 2000
MotoGP
Painkiller
Maxpayne1
Maxpayne2
Motoracer1
Motoracer2
Cricket2000
Cricket2002
WWE2
Wolfenstein :Return to the castle
Wolfenstein :Enemy Territory
Splintercell 1
Splintercell 2: Pandora Tomorrow's
Serious Sam1
RainbowSix : Rogue Spear
RainbowSix2: Ravenshield
HULK
Age of empires: Age of kings
Age of empires: Conquerors
Age of Mythology
Rise of nations
Commandos1: Behind the enemy lines
Commandos2: Beyond the call of duty
Tony hawk's pro skater 4
Spiderman
Half Life 1
Blood2: The choosen one
Halo
Midtown madness1
Midtown madness2

I'm the official Member of Medal of honor spearhead: Clan9thSS


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 16, 2005)

@Bharath

Do u own original copies ?

Tony hawk's pro skater 4 is one game who's original version was not seen by me at any game store in Kolkata !
Not even at the most famous ones !


----------



## imported_Bharath (Mar 16, 2005)

Some games were actully brought by my sister in law who is staying in canada winnipeg


----------



## raj14 (Mar 17, 2005)

Yeah, can somebody tell me when was NFS 8,9 Borned? I mean the latest Series in the Franchise is: NFS: UNDERGROUND Rivals. Right? My game Collection has a merey 87 Games, I HATE it!  i m really sad, buhuhu buhuhu(Crying)


----------



## raj14 (Mar 17, 2005)

The LAST Thing U Guys can do is atleast say my collection is GOOD


----------



## raj14 (Mar 17, 2005)

Brought these games today: CS:CZ, The Incredibles, Project: Snowblind, James Bond 007: EON, Fight Night: Round 2.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 17, 2005)

Project: Snowblind, eh? I am having good fun with it. It almost feels like a futuristic combination of CS and CoD.


----------



## raj14 (Mar 17, 2005)

Also brought GTA:SA its awesome. U should play ColdFear enoo.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Mar 17, 2005)

@rajkumar_personal: no i havent completed all the games (without cheat codes atleast). 
some games have a fixed storyline and that dosent take all that much time to complete. im not interested in the multiplayer component anyways. other game like cs:cz, ut2004 i play the entire series of maps on 2-3 difficulty settings and thats it. plus ive been collecting games since 1996, so its not that surprising ive such a large collection.


----------



## DKant (Mar 17, 2005)

Me's got:

Brian Lara Cricket
Hard Truck
MotoGP2
Deus Ex 
Max Payne  
Metal Gear Solid (trying to make it work..)


----------



## goobimama (Mar 18, 2005)

How on earth's name can you'll afford to buy so many games? I bet half of you are lying about original games. Anyway, if its an "original" thread, then I would have to say, the only game I have which is original is "sonic the hedgehog". bought it from Indiatimes.com and never played it for more than 30 minutes.


----------



## gamefreak14 (Mar 18, 2005)

goobimama said:
			
		

> How on earth's name can you'll afford to buy so many games? I bet half of you are lying about original games.


Thats pretty obvious...Owning just 25 games amount to 25,000 Rs. I don't know why 6800 GTs don't sell like hotcakes when people buy so many original games in the first place! Well, no offence to those who really own those games.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 18, 2005)

Well, in any case anyone is wondering about my games, I will be more than happy to post pictures of the boxes of any of the games, along with the manuals.  (except for the really really old ones, for which I dont have the boxes anymore)


----------



## neo_reloaded (Mar 18, 2005)

compared to some of you my game collection is  small i own
Gta 3
gta vice city
pop sands os time
pop warrior within
farcry
splinter cell 1
splinter cell pandora tomorrow
halflife 2


----------



## Abhijit_T (Mar 18, 2005)

Alias(****)
Alias Underground(***)
Call of Duty(*****)
Medal of Honour Allied Assault(****)
Call of Duty United Offensive(*****)
Doom 3(*****)
Official F1 Racing 98(****)
F1 World Championship 2000(****)
F1 2000(***)
F1 Challenge 99-02(****)
FIFA 96(****)
FIFA 97(****)
FIFA 98(*****)
FIFA 99(****)
FIFA 2000(***)
FIFA 2001(**)
FIFA 2002(***)
FIFA WC 2002(***)
FIFA 2003(**)
FIFA 2004(**)
Euro 2004(**)
FIFA 2005(****)
Half-Life(*****)
Half-Life 2(*****)
Max Payne(*****)
Max Payne 2 - The Fall of Max Payne(*****)
POP - Sands of Time(****)
POP - Warrior Within(*****)
GTA - Vice City(*****)
Commandos - Destination Berlin(***)
Commandos - Beyond the Call of Duty(***)
Commandos - Behind Enemy Lines(****)
MDK2(*****)
NFS Underground(*****)
NFS Hot Pursuit 2(***)
NFS High Stakes(***)
NFS Underground 2(****)
Pro Evolution Soccer 3(*****)
Pro Evolution Soccer 4(*****)
LOTR - Return of the King(****)
LOTR - Battle for Middle Earth(*****)
LOTR - War of the Ring(****)
The Hobbit(**)
Simpsons - Hit and Run(****)
The Sims(***)
The  Sims 2(*****)
Total Club Manager 2004(****)
Total Club Manager 2005(*****)
XIII(****)
NBA Live 99(****)
WWE Raw(**)
Hitman(****)
Midtown Madness(**)
Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban(****)
Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets(*)
Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone(*)


I'm sure I missed a few...


----------



## funkiguy_me (Mar 18, 2005)

WELL, NICE THREAD:
gta-vice city
gta 3
nfs underground
nfs 2
nfs 3
cricket 05
sim city 3000
roller coaster tycoon 2
speed thief
motorcross madness
midtown madness


----------



## raj14 (Mar 19, 2005)

What does those stars mean? I m currently playing: Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas(PS2) and Project: Snowblind(PS2), oh look what i finded lurking in my closet: Vietcong: First Alpha(PC) another Pc game for me then btw does my collection suck? LOL! Just askin'


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 19, 2005)

raj14 said:
			
		

> What does those stars mean?



Hmmm....Raj i think those are the Ratings or ranking scheme that he has provided for each of those games!!!!   

Btw I think ur collection is great man.....but just wondering one thing pal....why is it that u are always behind ur "is my collection good or Not" statements....come on dude the games we possses should make us happy and not statements or comments made by someone 
also have got Shadow of Rome on the PS2  i heard that was an excellent game :roll:


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 19, 2005)

Oh man, Shadow of Rome is just something you've got to experience. Right from the start of the movie, it looks like a rich take on "Gladiator", right from the Germania battles with flaming arrows to the assasination of the Emperor and shifting the blame onto someone else and then getting retribution, yadda yadda yadda. In fact, the protagonist, Agrippa, is pretty much a Maximus himself, moving from being a Centurion to a Gladiator. Having said that, its pretty good, being able to move seamlessly from a third person view to a first person view for shooting arrows, decapitating chariot races a la "Gladiator", etc. The interesting part about the game is the way you can use different aspects of the game to your advantage, moving stealthily behind a barbarian and taking him out or hiding behind some grass and throwing an axe at him from a distance, etc. Plus, your weapons have a "durability index" that reduces as you use the weapon, so after sometime, if you dont watch it, you could suddenly end up being totally without a weapon in the heat of battle. Of course, you can pick up other weapons as well as "meat" lying around to replenish your health, but again, the problem is that while Agrippa is eating to increase his health, he can't move and is totally open to the enemies' attacks. The other playable character in Rome, Octavianus, is more of an RPG type game, where you have to practice to build your skills, use a gratuitous amount of stealth to sneak past armed Praetorians, and then talk to people and use a lot of "social engineering" The story seamlessly switches between the two characters to tell the story of how Agrippa redeems himself and his family's name after his father is accused of murdering Julius Caesar. The graphics are good, but can also be starkly bad at times, especially when you watch the cheering audience, which looks totally tacky. The cutscenes are rendered amazingly well though, and the opening cutscene is just awesome. Of course, the game has a lot of blood and gratuitous dismemberment, so you can always chop off a person's arm and use it as a weapon against him. Blood effects are really good, and you can see the clean arena being stained and overflowing with blood once you're finished. All in all, a game that's a must-play. As they say, _Morituri te salutamus_, or rather as far as THIS game is concerned, _Salve moriturum es!_


----------



## raj14 (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks dude Shadow of Rome? Huge game, tried to find it, couldn't get it. the shop dude did has 600PS2 Games which i've seen, he also had latest titles like: Nanobreaker, Cold Fear, Consastine etc. SoR is Roman Onimusha 3. Excited abt playing it. Did any of u guys have 007: EoN? I've got it, its COOL.


----------



## raj14 (Mar 19, 2005)

Don't want to be cocky, but it looks like only me and enoo have Largest game collections am i right?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 19, 2005)

@raj....well i had the older Bond the one Which was on Ps one.....i suppose it was World is Not Enough.....Liked the game totally and completed all its levels.....Was very well framed on the actual storyline of the film 

Btw yea i guess 2 of u have a very large collection out here


----------



## raj14 (Mar 19, 2005)

I also have 007: The World is Not Enough for PSone, Also have Tomarrow Never Dies. But like TND better. GoldenEye: Rogue Agent is poor, simple RUN And GUN.


----------



## tejesh (Mar 20, 2005)

1. Age of Empires 2                       
 2. America's Army 
 3. Call of Duty                        
 4. Chrome                              
 5. Cricket 2004                         
 6. Die Hard : Nakatomi Plaza            
 7. Doom 3                               
 8. Empire Earth                         
 9. Far Cry                                
10. Grand Theft Auto             
11. Grand Theft Auto II       
12. Grand Theft Auto III                  
13. Half Life                             
14. Halo : Combat Evolved                
15. Hidden & Dangerous Deluxe            
16. Hidden & Dangerous 2                  
17. Hitman 2 : Silent Assassin           
18. Hitman 3 : Contracts               
19. Hulk                                
20. IGI 2 : Covert Strike                  
21. Lord of the Rings : Return of the King 
22. Mafia                                  
23. Max Payne 2 : The Fall of Max Payne    
24. Midtown Madness 2                     
25. NASCAR Thunder 2004                    
26. NBA 2000                              
27. NBA 2004                               
28. Need For Speed Hot Pursuit 2           
29. Need For Speed Porsche                 
30. Need For Speed Underground 2           
31. Neighbours From Hell 2                
32. Prince of Persia : Sands of Time       
33. Quake 3 Arena                          
34. Ragnarok                
35. Red Faction                            
36. Return to Castle Wolfenstein           
37. Sim City 4                             
38. Sinbad : Legend of the Seven Seas      
39. Spiderman 2                            
40. Tropico : King of Somewhere Hot        
41. UEFA Champions' League                 
42. WarCraft III : Reign of Chaos          
43. Wild Metal Country                     
44. X2 : Wolverine's Revenge


----------



## anubhav_har (Sep 2, 2005)

These are the games I have:

Advanced Tetris 
Age of Castles 
Age of Empires I
Age of Empires I Expansion
Age of Empires II
Age of Empires II Expansion
Age of Mythology
Age of Mythology: The Titans Expansion
Age ofWonders
Air Strike II 
Airline Tycoon
Airlines II
Airport Tycoon
Battle Cry 
Battle Realms
Beach Soccer 
Bejeweled 
Blood Rayne
Caeser III
Call of Duty
Call to Power II
Car Tycoon
Casino Tycoon
Championship Manager 5 
Civilization III
Codename Outbreak 
Coffee Tycoon 
Command & Conquer Generals
Command & Conquer Red Alert
Command & Conquer Red Alert Expansion: Aftermath
Command & Conquer Red Alert Expansion: Counterstrike
Command & Conquer Tiberian Sun
Commandos
Commandos II
Cricket 2000
Cricket 2002
Cricket 2004
Cricket 2005
Cruise Ship Tycoon
CSI
CSI Dark Motives
Cue Club
Cultures II
Deep Sea Tycoon 
Delta Force I
Delta Force II
Delta Force III
Delta Force IV: Task Force Dagger
Delta Force V: Black Hawk Down
Deus Ex
Diablo II Only Play Disc
Digi Pool 
Empire Earth
Enter the Matrix
Euro 2000 
Euro 2004
F-16 Multirole Fighter
F-22 Lightning II
Fast Food Tycoon
FIFA 1998 WC 
FIFA 1999
FIFA 2000
FIFA 2001
FIFA 2002
FIFA 2002 WC
FIFA 2003
FIFA 2004
FIFA 2004 1 CD RIPPED VERSION(NO COMMENTARY)
FIFA 2005
Flight Simulator 2002
Formula One 2002
Freedom Fighters
Gadget Tycoon + 
Galactic Civilizations
Gangsters
Grand Theft Auto III
Grand Theft Auto III Ripped (NO SAVE)
Grand Theft Auto IV: Vice City
Ground Control
Guy Spy
Hacker 2005: The Broken Link 
Half Life
Half Life Blue Shift
Half Life Counter Strike
Half Life Counter Strike Condition Zero
Half Life II
Halo: Combat Evolved
Harry Potter I : Philosophers Stone
Harry Potter II: Chamber of Secrets
Harry Potter III: Quiditch World Cup
Harry Potter IV: The Prisoners of Azkaban
Health and Fitness Tycoon
Hereos III Expansion: Armaggedon's Blade
Hitman Codename 47
Hitman II: Silent Assasin
Hitman III: Contracts
Hulk
Incredible Machine 
James Bond Nightfire
Jedi Knight II
Kasporav Chessmate 
King of Fighters '96 (nEOrAGE) 
Lego Star Wars 
Lemonade Tycoon 
Lemonade Tycoon II 
Ludo 
Madden 2000
Mafia
Mall of America Tycoon
Mall Tycoon II
Manchester United Club Football 2005
Max Payne I
Max Payne II
Max Payne Mods
Maximum Sports Extreme 
Medal of Honour Allied Assault PC
Medal of Honour PS2
Mission Impossible PS2
Monopoly 3 
Monopoly Tycoon + GAMES CD IV
MTV Celebrity Deathmatch 
Myst III Exile
Nascar Revolution SE
NBA 2003
NBA Live 2005 
Need for Speed I 
Need for Speed II Special Edition
Need for Speed III: Hot Pursuit
Need for Speed IV: Porsche 2000
Need for Speed V: Porsche Unleashed
Need for Speed V: Porsche Unleashed Mods/Levels
Need for Speed VI: Hot Pursuit II
Need for Speed VII: Underground
Need for Speed VII: Underground II
NHL 2003 + 
No One Lives Forever
No One Lives Forever Contract Jack
One Must Fall Battlegrounds
Operation Flashpoint
Pearl Harbour 
Penguin Puzzle 
Pharaoh
Pizza Frenzy 
Populous The Beginning
Pretorians 
Prince of Persia 3D
Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time
Pro Evolution Soccer III
Project Eden
Project IGI I
Project IGI II: Covert Strike
Railroad Tycoon III
Rails Across America 
Rainbow Six 3: Raven Shield
Real War
Red Faction
Return to Castle Wolfenstein
Richochet 
Rise of Nations
Rise of Nations : Thrones and Patriots
Rising Sun
Road Rash
Roland Garros 2001
Rollcage
Roller Coaster Tycoon I 
Roller Coaster Tycoon II
Roller Coaster Tycoon III
Rome Total War
School Tycoon
Sega Rally Championships
Serious Sam + GAMES CD V
Settlers IV 
Seven Seas 
Shadow Company
Sid Meir's Gettysburg
Sim Copter
Sim Safari
Simcity 2000
Simcity 3000
Simcity 3000 Unlimited
Simcity 4
Simcity 4 Expansion: Transport
Sims Unleashed 
Sin
Ski Resort Tycoon
Smackdown (PS2)
Soldier of Fortune I Platinum
Soldier of Fortune II: Double Helix
Solsuite 2002 
Spiderman
Spiderman II
Splinter Cell Pandora Tomorrow
Starcraft
Starcraft Expansion: Brood Wars
State of Emergency
Streets of Simcity
Summoner
Superbike 2000
Swat III 
System Shock II 
Tarzan
Tekken III PS2
Tennis Masters 2003
Test Drive III: Off Road
Test Drive VI
Text Twist 
The Grinch 
The Lord of the Rings
The Mummy
The Sims
The Sims Expansion: Making Magic
The Thing
Theme Hospital
Thief II: The Metal Age
Thief III 
Tiger Woods 1999
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Expansion: Eagle Watch
Tom Clancy's Rogue Spear
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell
Tom Clancy's Sum of all Fears
Tony Hawk's Underground 
Top Spin
Total Club Manager 2005
Traffic Giant 
Transport Giant
Transport Tycoon
Tribes 1
Tribes 2
Tropico II: Pirate Cove
Uefa Champions League 2004-2005
Ultra Pinball Creep Night
Ultra Pinball Thrill Ride
Unreal Tournament 2000
Unreal Tournament 2003
Unreal Tournament 2004
Uplink
Vietcong
Volley 
Warcraft I
Warcraft III
Warcraft III Expansion: The Frozen Throne
Where in the World is Carmen Sandiego
World War II: Sniper
Worms 
WWE Raw
XIII
X-Men: Wolverine's Revenge
Zoo Tycoon
Zoo Tycoon : Dinosaur Digs
Zoo Tycoon Extras 1
Zoo Tycoon Extras 2 
Zoo Tycoon 2
The Incredibles
Brothers in Arms: Road to Hill 30
Battlestrike
WCW Nitro
Pokemon Games Collection
Cadillacs and Dinosaurs + other games
Campaign Gettysburg
Nanosaur II: Hatchling
Shellshock NAM67
Silent Storm: Sentinels Expansion


----------

